# Vertikaler Text in Corel???



## kirchel (5. August 2003)

Hi, kann mir jemdan behilflich sein?
Ich versuch in corel draw einen Text Vertikal anzuordnen, nur schaffe das irgend wie nicht, ist bestimmt ganz easy aber irgend wie komm ich da heut nicht hinter. Wäre echt nett wenn mir da jemand ein oder auch zweit tips zu geben könnten, 
vielen Dank 
Kirchel


----------



## KarlC (21. August 2003)

Hierzu gibt es soweit ich weiß keine Formatierungen, aber die 

R
e
t
u
r
n
t
a
s
t
e


----------

